# What a load of nonsense - NEVER EXHALE THROUGH YOUR NOSE.



## Gizmo (18/4/16)

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest-news/508657/e-cigarette-user-e-cig-vaping-exhale-nose-never

"Picking bits of flesh out his nose" 

Thoughts on this sensational journalism.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schnappie (18/4/16)

Lol thats crap funny. Some juices taste better when i exhale through my nose


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/4/16)

On a cold day I find the vapour condenses on my nose hairs. I am not kidding.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Nightwalker (18/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> On a cold day I find the vapour condenses on my nose hairs. I am not kidding.


It condenses on my stache. Wet upper lip bud

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> It condenses on my stache. Wet upper lip bud


Lol... good to know this is normal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (18/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 51734
> View attachment 51735



Must have quite a bit of little particles of nose flesh all over your desk @Robster

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (18/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> It condenses on my stache. Wet upper lip bud


Its like 2nd's nectar that you can drink once the vape is finished.
Reminds me of sipping on the honeysuckle bushes on the way to school, the bee's must have right annoyed though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GreenyZA (18/4/16)

There's a couple of ladies at work that must be exhaling all kinds of cold stuff through their noses judging by their stiff upper lips !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (19/4/16)

Standard "Red Top" tabloid tripe - sensationalism not really even trying to pass for journalism.

Biggest claim to fame is that a few of the topless page 3 girls have had actual modelling careers after being "discovered".

Over here it's the National Enquirer. Huge laughs when you read the headlines while in the grocer check-out line - like a lampoon of real life.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schnappie (19/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> On a cold day I find the vapour condenses on my nose hairs. I am not kidding.


So actually you are benefitting your body by irrigating natural hair growth


----------



## Lord Vetinari (19/4/16)

Schnappie said:


> So actually you are benefitting your body by irrigating natural hair growth


Except these are rebel follicles that migrated from my temples and colonized my nose. They must die not be encouraged.


----------



## Schnappie (19/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Except these are rebel follicles that migrated from my temples and colonized my nose. They must die not be encouraged.


I agree lol the migration affects most of us.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (19/4/16)

Schnappie said:


> I agree lol the migration affects most of us.


I am OK with changing as I age. But this isnt change it is mutation.


----------



## Schnappie (19/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I am OK with changing as I age. But this isnt change it is mutation.


Lol, maybe we should try vaping chemicals known to remove hair


----------



## Neal (19/4/16)

Another load of bollocks from the British shabloids. The dumbing down of the public goes on unabated. The good news is that nobody who buys this paper can actually read, they buy it to check out tits and arse, so this story will not be noticed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## theyettie (19/4/16)

This douche is trying to blame vaping for the sides of his cocaine addiction


----------



## Clouder (19/4/16)

Oh!!!! I'm DYING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silvertongue (19/4/16)

I got nosebleeds almost daily, first appearing about a week after I started vaping. I picked up a saline nose-spray and it made the problem disappear... The vapour was just dehydrating my nasal lining and causing problems similar to those described (I suspect he may be mistaking bloody snot for "bits of flesh").

I think maybe we need to sometimes slow down on attacking the publication and take a quick look at the concerns and try address the fear mongering with calm, factual answers.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (19/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 51734
> View attachment 51735


"Sorry news article i didnt catch that?"


----------



## MurderDoll (19/4/16)

First thing that came to mind for me when reading that article was that the dude was picking his nose a bit to thoroughly.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (19/4/16)

Clouder said:


> Oh!!!! I'm DYING!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 51773


Get a cigarette quick! Its too late for you now... damn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

